# are horsefield tortoise fruit eaters



## Maisy (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a horsefield tortoise and i have been looking on websites for new food ideas and most say is your tortoise a fruit eater? 

And I have no clue weather they are or not (makes me sound really bad) but can anyne help me out?


----------



## Maisy (Apr 26, 2015)

anyne = anyone (sorry)


----------



## Killerrookie (Apr 26, 2015)

Horse field tortoises aren't fruit eaters. They can have some once a year really but not very often or they will get parasites.


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2015)

No they are not.

They are broadleaf weed eaters. Take some time to learn all your local weeds and either grow them or scrounge them from safe locations.


----------



## Maisy (Apr 26, 2015)

ok thank you


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 26, 2015)

Tomato is ok as a very occasional treat, but otherwise greens as per the care sheet under the Russian tortoise sub-section of the Mediterranean tortoise forum here.


----------



## Gillian M (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't think you're supposed to feed torts fruits except very occassionally. I tried tomatoes with my tort, which it loved. However I was told by experienced forum members that such food should be given to a tort as a treat every now and again only. I therefore stopped feeding it tomatoes, though it made me feel 'bad' that it's not eating something it likes.


----------



## Maisy (Apr 27, 2015)

yer because i am finding it hard to interest him in food other than fruit he loves dandelions but apart from that he doesn't really eat weeds and plants


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 27, 2015)

Persist and he'll get used to it.
Tidgy took a long time to come around, but now she loves her greens.
Stop feeding the fruit and he'll soon get accustomed to it.
Dandelions is a good start.


----------

